# In B414 timing



## Mel (May 13, 2010)

can sure use some help changed injector pump , I can not find all the timing marks. I found one on the injector pump gear but not on the Idler gear that it meshes with. Found one in the tractor case at flywheel but none on the flywheel.
Could someone lead me in the right direction to get this machine running? It is a 1961 B414 International Thanks in advance for any help.:dazed:


----------

